# MoH:AA &amp; SH erleben &quot;zweiten Frühling&quot;



## Dodfrig (31. März 2017)

*MoH:AA & SH erleben "zweiten Frühling"*

Servus Shooter-Gemeinde!

Ich dachte einige könnte das hier eventuell interessieren.
Der Shooter Klassiker Medal of Honor Allied Assault und Spearhead kehren zurück!

Die schließung der ClanBase hat den beiden Spielen ja nun den letzten  Rest gegeben, mittlerweile gibt es aber eine neue Plattform wo Spieler  sich in Clans zusammen finden und sich in Turnieren und Matches messen  können! Die neue Plattform heißt ScrimBase!

ScrimBase - Gaming Ladders and Tournaments
ScrimBase - Startseite | Facebook

Jetzt fragen sich natürlich viele, alles schön und gut aber woher bekomme ich die Spiele?
Erste Möglichkeit die Spielergebraucht zu erwerben, hierzu können die bekannten Plattformen genutzt werden.
Die Zweite Möglichkeit, da die Spiele nicht mehr von EA vertrieben werden oder von anderen Händlern, ist Medal of Honor Free Download PC MOHAA Revival Edition

Dieses Revival Paket enthält:



MoH: AA 
MoH: SH 
MoH: BT 
MoH Server Search 
zusätzliche Fixes 


Wer nur an Allied Assault interessiert ist, dem sei hier geholfen
Welcome to MoHAA on ScrimBase! - ScrimBase, der 5. Punkt ist da sehr hilfreich.

Also ich werde es aufjedenfall ausprobieren!
Nochmals eine kleine Motivation.
MOHH Nations Cup Final 2006 - YouTube

MoHH Nationscup 2006, Deutschland vs. Niederlande
Wer mich findet, darf mich behalten. https://forum.mindfactory.de/images/smilies/icon_smile.gif

LG


----------

